# Bockman Trailers....any good?



## Kenzo (1 September 2010)

Never seen one in the flesh hence a bombardment of questions. 

Are they a decent trailer for the money?

Does anyone know the measurements for the 'Classic' model? is the classic a pony trailer, small horse trailer, or a large horse trailer?

I've looked on the website but can't see the Classic on there....every other model they do, unless they have stopped doing the one they call the Classic  so I can't look up the length, weight and headroom hight etc

I used to have a Bayhill Sportman which was bought from new, was a great trailer but I since I bought idiot features, I realised it just wasn't going to be big enough for lordship, he's not a big horse as he's only 16.1 but he's got a long neck and stands very tall, so the bigger the trailer the better and safer it would be.

He's been in Ifor 510, which was roomy enough.

Be grateful for any feedback, thank you.


----------



## martlin (1 September 2010)

Bockman is the bees knees in the continental trailers
I don't know which one the Classic is, but as far as I know, they don't do a small horse trailer as such.


----------



## Kenzo (1 September 2010)

Arr right, ok, thanks Martlin, that's sounds positive.

I've spotted one on horsemart (horseboxman...search under North East) he's got one for sale at the moment, but it doesn't give the measurements, but from the photo it doesn't look all that big if you see what I mean, so I was wondering what other peoples thoughts were, before enquiring about it. 

Thank you


----------



## millimoo (1 September 2010)

My mum has seen these in the flesh and if she ever gets rid of the lorry plans to get the mega master - She loves them.
They're also a bit more unusual than the 'currency' that is the Ifor Williams in the thieving world.
I've only ever seen the mega master at Bramham Horse trials a few years back - sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## martlin (1 September 2010)

I *think* the Classic is the same as Comfort, but not quite sure...
It looks lovely and the price seems very reasonable indeed.
Ask the vendor, the Horseboxman are fairly professional, I think they are called Alexander horseboxes?


----------



## Enfys (1 September 2010)

If I was looking, these would win _hands down,_ anytime over an IW. 

http://www.boeckmann.com/_eng/index_en_77955.html


----------



## Kenzo (1 September 2010)

martlin said:



			I *think* the Classic is the same as Comfort, but not quite sure...
It looks lovely and the price seems very reasonable indeed.
Ask the vendor, the Horseboxman are fairly professional, I think they are called Alexander horseboxes?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think his name is Alex and it's not too far a trip out to go and have a look, but didn't want to trail there if it was a smallish trailer.

I'll give him a ring and see if we can talk serious dimensions , think that's the best way forward, meanwhile I'll do some homework and look at the hight and length of the Ifor Williams 510 (the one that takes up to 17.2's) I think it's the 510 anyway... from memory.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Kenzo (1 September 2010)

enfys said:



			If I was looking, these would win _hands down,_ anytime over an IW. 

http://www.boeckmann.com/_eng/index_en_77955.html

Click to expand...

Yes the larger ones are lovely, bit out of my budget though, but if I could afford the bigger one, I'd rather have one those than for example an Equitreck for example as I prefer the more traditional type of trailer, walk in from the back, with a front unload and not something with a large amount of space infront of the horse etc, I know Equitrecks are nice, not knocking them but there's just something about them that give off this claustrophobic feel about them for some reason.


----------



## JenHunt (1 September 2010)

they look really good, I also like the fautras trailers (just to throw a spanner in the works and give you more to think about!)


----------



## mtj (1 September 2010)

I've got a Bockman master.  Its same width as a 505 and height as the 510.

The Master is same dimensions as the Bockman comfort - just got a different front end.  Mine has a payload of 1400kg.

Its big enough to travel 1 16.1, but I think its too small for 2 16hh.

Ask about the floor.  Older Bockmans, including mine, have ply floors sealed in rubber.  These are fine as long as the rubber isn't damaged.


----------



## Kenzo (1 September 2010)

mtj said:



			I've got a Bockman master.  Its same width as a 505 and height as the 510.

The Master is same dimensions as the Bockman comfort - just got a different front end.  Mine has a payload of 1400kg.

Its big enough to travel 1 16.1, but I think its too small for 2 16hh.

Ask about the floor.  Older Bockmans, including mine, have ply floors sealed in rubber.  These are fine as long as the rubber isn't damaged.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you that's really helpful.

Good point about the floor, I had my last trailer re floored  (from wood) to an aluminium floor, checkered plated on the outside with sealed rubber (was a design fault where the rain came in from the seals on the outside ) but I did have it about 12 years, so I couldn't really complain,  so yes I wouldn't want to have to pay for that again, I'm very careful when it comes to the floors and what horrors hide beneath rubber matting.


----------



## Kenzo (1 September 2010)

mtj - thought of another question actually which you may know, does the partition come right down to the floor (as in solid all the way down) therefore not giving as much room for the horse to spread the legs etc?


----------



## mtj (1 September 2010)

The partition in mine is clear rubber having from a metal bar.  This does come down to the ground, but is flexible so horse can move it over.  

The clear rubber and white interior makes the trailer very light and airy inside.

Unless stated, check whether  the trailer has a front ramp.  The polyester ones, such as mine, are rear unload only.


----------

